# Contador con fototransistor



## mr_lulo (Nov 18, 2006)

Hola! quiero armar un contador cuyo pulso de entrada sea generado por un fototransistor... lo quiero hacer asi para detectar el paso de objetos entre un emisor infrarrojo y el fototransistor....

como habria de realizar la conexion al pin de conteo del contador? 

se que no deberia conectar directamente, como habria de realizar las conexiones para tener un pulso a ser contado


gracias de antemano


Carlos


----------



## Moy (Nov 19, 2006)

Puedes entregar la salida del fototransistor a la entrada de un circuito schmit triger para que te amplifique y además te genere una señal completamente cuadrada a la entrada del contador.

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 19, 2006)

Por favor utiliza en buscador antes de crear nuevos temas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/contador-fotoelectrico.htm

Saludos.


----------

